# Rock 'N Me - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Steve Miller classic: a quick look at how i play this tune.......thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Strat


[video=youtube;YqHoy9NbEfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqHoy9NbEfg[/video]


----------

